# L10N USE_EXPAND variable replacing LINGUAS

## 3PO

In den News steht, dass man auf "l10n" umstellen soll. So weit, so gut, gelesen habe ich das, aber verstanden habe ich es wohl nicht.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Heißt das nun, aus

```
LINGUAS="de en"
```

wird,

```
$PORTDIR/profiles/desc/l10n.desc

L10N="de en"
```

?

----------

## franzf

Soweit ich gesehen habe sind noch nicht alle Pakete auf L10N umgestellt. Deshalb brauchst du in deiner /etc/portage/make.conf beide Einträge, also nicht ersetzen sondern hinzufügen.

Aber ansonsten ist das L10N="de en" korrekt.

Und ganz wichtig: Es liest sie "el eins null en" und nicht "el eins o en"! Ist kurz für "L[ocalizatio]N" - zwischen den Klammern sind 10 Buchstaben. Sag ich nur, weil das in der Gentoo User Mailinglist schon aufgetaucht ist  :Wink: 

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich musste das auch mehrfach lesen ehe ich es hatte. 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Soweit ich gesehen habe sind noch nicht alle Pakete auf L10N umgestellt. Deshalb brauchst du in deiner /etc/portage/make.conf beide Einträge, also nicht ersetzen sondern hinzufügen.

 

aber es steht eben auch genauso drin (in der news):

 *Quote:*   

> If you have set LINGUAS in your make.conf, you most likely want to add its entries also to L10N. 

 

----------

## 3PO

Eingetragen habe ich es, wie oben erwähnt.

Funktionieren tut es aber, wie HIER empfohlen, leider nicht:  :Sad: 

```
vdr01_64 ~ # emerge --ask --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

"/etc/make.conf", line 48: Invalid token 'L10N' (not '=')

vdr01_64 ~ #

```

----------

## franzf

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Eingetragen habe ich es, wie oben erwähnt.
> 
> Funktionieren tut es aber, wie HIER empfohlen, leider nicht: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Etwas mehr Kontext bitte - vor allem die Zeilen davor.

Stet da vielleicht sowas?

```
LINGUAS

L10N="de en"
```

----------

## 3PO

Fehler gefunden:

Es lag an diesem Eintrag:

```
$PORTDIR/profiles/desc/l10n.desc 
```

----------

